# Help!!!



## GrantsPainting (Feb 4, 2013)

I have water in my pump crankcase oil!

I took it apart and tested it out only to find my problem MUCH worse. No rubber or plastic washer are in bad shape but it seems the top three valves have deposits and are kinda clunky... But I just dont see how the pump is filling the oil chamber with water and totally pushing out the oil...

Any suggestions would be GREATLY appreciated. Thanks


----------

